
Newsgator turns NetNewsWire free for everyone - terpua
http://www.tuaw.com/2008/01/09/netgator-turns-netnewswire-free-for-everyone/
======
mechanical_fish
I had to check the calendar to make sure it wasn't April 1st.

I was literally seconds away from buying NNW when this news appeared. The free
version has been great, and when I heard that the full version can archive
articles on my hard drive I was sold.

